# Is napping in a parked car that is running for heat dangerous if in open air?!?



## Toposlonoshlep

My friend and I took our two year olds to the park today and they fell asleep in their car seats before we got there. My friend's kid is impossible to transfer from car seat to stroller without waking up, but she insisted we do it because she is worried about air quality if we park and let them sleep since it is a chilly day and we'd have to run the heat.

I never thought of this! My kiddo always falls asleep in the car and I've stayed in the car with him occasionally running the engine to warm up. There has been a handful of times while camping that the night got too cold in the tent and we'd sleep in the car occasionally turning the heat on. But that was in the middle of the woods... I guess I just thought it was no different than sitting in traffic or driving on a busy road with the heat on. Isn't the heated air coming into the car filtered? Doesn't it make a difference if you're outdoors?
If it's dangerous, I'll never do it again. I just hadn't thought about it.

I should add that there isn't/wasn't any snow when I did this and the tail pipe was clear of anything...


----------



## Youngfrankenstein

If you were in the car I can't see the problem.


----------



## motherhendoula

Its not the heat that is the problem - its carbon monoxide (i think thats what it is called) that can back up into the car and cause suffocation - even death. Its extremely unlikely in a newer model well maintained car - but the rule of thumb is "ALWAYS crack a window if someone is sleeping and the car is running"


----------



## leighi123

Its not very envoronmentally friendly to leave the car running just to take a nap. How about keeping a blanket in the car and using that instead?


----------



## KempsMama

A blanket wouldn't help much in my neck of the woods. -30, cranky baby who finally fell asleep, I'll sit in the car for awhile so he can get some rest. If it's going to be longer than 15 minutes I'll usually drive around, but out in the open air I wouldn't worry about carbon monoxide poisoning.


----------



## chel

i keep a blanket in the car as dd2 often falls asleep in the car. dd and i often have to sit in the car for 40+ mins waiting for dd1 to get out of school. it can be in the single digits and i dont run the heat.

especially if the op was going to the park i wouldnt have any problem with letting the kids nap in the car. i would be more worried with over heating.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep

I DO have a wool blanket in the car at all times, but sometimes it is just too cold. I guess my question had to do more with how cars work....

If I run the car (not for HOURS, but for enough time to warm up, in spurts) and have the heat on, are we breathing in accumulated toxins from the exhaust even if we're in the woods? Benzene and other particulates? I agree that the Carbon Monoxide backing up into the car chances are low, but what about everything else that comes with exhaust? Does the car filter the air that is brought into the cabin?


----------



## KempsMama

As far as I know, most modern day cars do have air filters, I know mine is located behind my glove box.


----------

